
A Doodle Camera Based on Google's Quick Draw and Built on a Raspberry Pi - ariehkovler
https://www.diyphotography.net/this-instant-camera-turns-everything-you-shoot-into-cartoon-doodles/
======
ariehkovler
The project is open source and the Github is here
[https://github.com/danmacnish/cartoonify](https://github.com/danmacnish/cartoonify)

I wonder if it would be feasible to port it to Android using Kivy or similar.
I really want this on my phone.

